# Using propane for cutting torch



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone here use propane in place of acetylene in their cutting torch?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I use one. All you realy need is to use a propane cutting tip and it works just fine.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Really??? I never heard of this before. Please tell me more.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It depends on what youre cutting, and how fast you need to get it done Propane will work well on thin stuff, but acetylene is faster to use

http://www.twi.co.uk/j32k/protected/band_3/jk49.html


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Propane will work, but it doesn't get as hot as acetylene. If it's heavy stuff the propane may not get it hot enough to cut.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

It's cheaper - you use a bit more O2, but the propane is so much simpler/ cheaper. Just a 20lb BBQ cyl. Don't have the vertical only issue of the tank either!

Brazing can be easier, with the cooler flame. It might not cut as deep through inches of iron as the other. But it cuts for us tinkerers pretty well.

To each their own. Propane works fine for most users.

--->Paul


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i worked at a garage about 10 years ago we had a propane oxy setup for cutting mufflers and other things off it worked fine , i havent converted my set up at home but my uncle was telling me it is as simple as changing the nipple to the regulator so that you fit the propain tank same gauges work acording to him.


----------



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

I put together a standard torch head and tip with standard oxygen and acetylene gages and found the fittings to fit it to a 20 lb propane tank over 13 years ago. It has worked fine. I have cut over half inch steel with it. Propane has worked for all my needs. 
I have a hard time making a nice clean cut, though. I haven't tried using anyone else's torch...I am wondering if a tip designed to run propane may clean up the cuts. If anyone has any information about that, I'd like to hear about it...


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

Propane provides a cooler flame so its less forgiving than acetytene. It doesn't make as clean a cut. Scrappers use propane because its cheaper & they're just chopping stuff up. Fab/welding shops use acetylene because it makes a cleaner cut & narrower kerf. Wastes less steal & better for frabricating. All depends on what you want to use it for. Use both, myself.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Propane is all we use, don't listen to anyone who says that it doesn't get hot enough to cut thick stuff. Most people who say that have never used it. It uses a bit more Oxygen but for ease of finding it and the expense difference between Acetylene and Propane, we will continue to use propane.

Most junkyards (that do massive processing of scrap) use propane because of the cost difference. And of course I've watched them cut through 3 inch scrap pretty readily. 

It's all about tips and oxygen when it comes to cutting something that thick.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

You can get propaine cuting tips that will cut through anything that acetiline will cut through. It takes a little more oxygen than with acetiline but the cost is much more than the oxygen would cost. If you were useing a acetiline cuting tip with propaine you will have a much smaler flame and it will not cut verry thick stuff.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Two of us scrapped seven aluminum railroad hoppers a few years ago. Parts of the draft gear and the high strength steel center beam were really thick. Propane worked fine. Some places will even fill propane bottles with the old valves if they know it's for cutting.


----------

